# أستشيركم؟



## العلم والعمل (10 سبتمبر 2008)

أخواني الأفاضل
أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة ومحتار في اختيار التخصص الهندسي المناسب لي ولسوق العمل في السعودية, بين ثلاث تخصصات وكيف أجد رغبتي وقدرتي فيها 
وهي 
#هندسة ميكانيكية
#هندسة كيميائية 
#هندسة كهربائية


فأود أن تفيدونني بخبرتكم في الاختيار .
وشكراً


----------



## نزار عبدالولى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

حقيقتا أنا لا أعرف عن التخصصات السعودية كثيرا لاني لم أتخصص بها وأنا الآن طالب بكلية الهندسة الإلكترونية 
وأرى أن تخصص الهندسة الكيميائية له مستقبل باهر إنشاء الله ليس في السعودية فحسب بل في الوطن العربي عامة وأتمنى لك المزيد من الإزدهار والتقدم أخي العزيز ...........تحياتي ...............


----------



## محمود الباز (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى اظن ان تخصص الميكانيكا هو افضلهم لك خاصة فى وجود شركات البترول والتكيف والتبريد والله اعلم 

وهو مجال دراستى اره الافضل


----------



## ٍأحمدي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي العزيز,
أضن أن دراسة الهندسة أرقئ من أن تكون لغرض العمل فقط...
أرئ أن تتوجه حسب ميولاتك الشخصية...
و الله الموفق...


----------



## ابوتفيدة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*حسب اعتقادي*

اخي العزيز بعد التحية والسلام اني طالب في كلية الهندسة من العراق بصراحة لا اعرف ما هي طبيعة العمل ومجالاته في السعودية ولكن في العراق مجال هندسة الاتصالات والكهرباء هو الماشي واعتذر مره اخرى ولكني اردت اخبارك بمعلوماتي مع التحيات وارجو الموفقية لك.
:1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1:​


----------

